# USB memory sticks



## Swampguy (Sep 3, 2006)

Any one use these USB memory stick thingies? Are they reliable? Tim


----------



## Greg (Sep 3, 2006)

We use them at work sometimes to transfer files between computers. We have never had a problem with them. I've seen them with capacities from 512MB to 2 GB. So they definately have an advantage over floppies in regards to how much they can store. Their small size is a plus too.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 3, 2006)

I love them and own SEVERAL! Never once had a problem with them. Read the directions and follow them though, or you could lose data.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 3, 2006)

They can go bad just like a hard-drive. If you use them for backups, then backup your USB memory stick.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 3, 2006)

They work well. Just make sure you never remove them from the USB drive before they are unmounted.


----------



## rjlynam (Sep 3, 2006)

I had one run through both the washer and dryer, with no loss of data.

I call that stout.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 3, 2006)

I had one run through both the washer and dryer, with loss of data.


----------



## rjlynam (Sep 3, 2006)

Didn't you pray over it before checking?


----------



## rjlynam (Sep 3, 2006)

Just kidding.

Seriously ing for your mother though.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rjlynam_
> Didn't you pray over it before checking?


 Doh! 

Well, I guess my faith wasn't strong enough to preserve data in the midst of discord.


----------



## beej6 (Sep 4, 2006)

For his belated birthday, a friend of mine at church today just got such a USB stick (512MB) made by Victorinox - that's right, a Swiss Army Knife model. Light, pen, scissors, mini flathead, file, knife I think. Even the ladies were impressed.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 4, 2006)

Sounds cool!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a 4 GB ScanDisk stick which I use mostly for bringing files home from church to edit and post the audio to fpcr.org as well as for temporary backup. Never had a problem, and while I've misplaced it, haven't tried to send it through the washer and dryer yet. A little pricey at the time; not sure the price now. Bought from Dell.


----------

